# Furry Desktop Wallpapers



## Sparko (Jan 21, 2012)

Hey all. I'm looking for some GOOD Furry 1080p Desktop Wallpapers. Got any suggestions? Looking for something Badass.


----------



## Cyril (Jan 22, 2012)

I love images.google.com it's so useful


----------



## InflatedSnake (Jan 22, 2012)

Well, as said, you could just use google images.
Also, seeing as this is your first post your either a spambot or looking for good artists. I'll give you the benefit of the doubt and say you are actually looking for good artwork. Blotch, Fluke and Zen are quite artistically talented.

Blotch's FA: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/blotch/

Fluke's FA: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/fluke/

Zen's FA: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/zen/


----------



## Greg (Jan 22, 2012)

http://sfw.furaffinity.net/user/narse and look for mandrax. EDIT-- http://www.furaffinity.net/full/5841902/


----------



## Kitutal (Jan 22, 2012)

Bing image search has a specific option to search for desktop wallpaper, maybe give them a try.


----------



## AGNOSCO (Jan 22, 2012)

no point having 1080p cartoons... just search for a high resolution on your friend google.


----------



## Sparko (Jan 22, 2012)

Was kind of looking for Artists as well. Not just the images. Kind of why I asked here. lol


----------



## Greg (Jan 22, 2012)

Sparko said:


> Was kind of looking for Artists as well. Not just the images. Kind of why I asked here. lol


tojo has some huge wallpaper versions of her pieces.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 22, 2012)

You won't find 1080p pics from FA, 'cause of the size limit. try DA.
or use this what I've been intending to use for a while
artistic nudity beware NSFW


----------



## Sar (Jan 22, 2012)

This forum ain't google images, yo!


----------



## AGNOSCO (Jan 22, 2012)

a collection of wallpapers, all clean and safe for work. http://fchan.us/c/res/11245.html make sure you dont visit the rest of the website for fuck sake.


----------



## Sparko (Jan 22, 2012)

AGNOSCO said:


> a collection of wallpapers, all clean and safe for work. http://fchan.us/c/res/11245.html make sure you dont visit the rest of the website for fuck sake.


ha ha.... Yeah, fchan.


----------



## Carnie (Jan 22, 2012)

If you like Renard, there's a few wallpapers of em.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 23, 2012)

InflatedSnake said:


> Well, as said, you could just use google images.
> Also, seeing as this is your first post your either a spambot or looking for good artists. I'll give you the benefit of the doubt and say you are actually looking for good artwork. Blotch, Fluke and Zen are quite artistically talented.
> 
> Blotch's FA: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/blotch/
> ...



pornhound much


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jan 23, 2012)

You could always take an image with a repetitive or very muted background and extend it to 1080p resolution with GIMP or Photoshop.


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 23, 2012)

Try Deviantart. 

You're probably better off using Google Images though, you can specify the size of the pictures using that.


----------



## Aidy (Jan 23, 2012)

http://stupidfox.net/extras

that's where i get my desktop backgrounds


----------



## Mentova (Jan 23, 2012)

While not a furry wallpaper, I have the coolest wallpaper ever. http://i175.photobucket.com/albums/w144/Mentova/legend_of_zelda___wallpaper_by_1nflames-d30ps2u.png


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 24, 2012)

Aidy70060 said:


> http://stupidfox.net/extras
> 
> that's where i get my desktop backgrounds


hehe, I just found my new desktop background ^^


----------



## Leafblower29 (Jan 24, 2012)

htpp://wallbase.cc/ and search furry.


----------



## InflatedSnake (Jan 24, 2012)

Tycho said:


> pornhound much



Haha, yeah I couldn't think of any artists that only draw clean art.


----------



## Sparko (Jan 25, 2012)

Alright got what I needed. Thanks.


----------



## Kitutal (Jan 25, 2012)

I've been drawing my own wallpaper, which is fun, maybe you could try that. I started some months before joining this site, so for now it's the human equivalent, but that could change...


----------



## XanderPage (Feb 22, 2012)

Give  4walled.org a shot


----------



## Elim Garak (Feb 22, 2012)

http://4walled.org/


----------

